# Greek Island hopping



## Zac495

We're trying to figure out how and at about what cost, if we get FF miles to Athens, we would get to the islands - we're thinking maybe Crete and Santorini.

We don't want to wait on booking FF miles, yet the Aegean airlines don't show prices and it seems complicated. I'd hate to get the flights to Greece only to discover the cost of flying the 5 of us to a few islands plus the hotels is outrageous. Anyone have any advice? I know there are also ferries which, too, would be fine with us.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## bailey

I agree with you in regards to booking your flight with you ff miles right away.  We are doing the same trip in a few weeks.  Had a very difficult time getting our flight booked because we had to wait until we had our vacation time confirmed from work, so if you can do it now...go for it.

Check on the info on tripadvisor for general rates/tips for booking your flights through Aegean or Olympic Airlines.  They have specials at times.  

We ended up booking our ff flight into Manchester and then taking Easyjet from there directly to Crete.  From Crete we are taking the ferry to Santorini.  
From Santorini, we are taking a late (midnight) ferry back to Athens.  
We ended up having to pay for a flight from Athens back to London, booking our ff miles to SFO, then having to use Southwest to get home.  

So....book early!


----------



## Passepartout

Ellen, go check out Rick Steve's (or Frommer's) Greece guide. It will have sample ferry prices/suggestions on island lodging, towns etc. The overnight ferry is a good way to go for a family, takes care of a transportation and a night's lodging all at once. For shorter trips, there are hydrofoil passenger ferries. Much more reasonable than flying and very fast. If you are departing from Athens, the port of Piraeus is only about a 1 Euro (iirc) metro ride away. Even a taxi is cheap.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Passepartout

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Jimster

*F  erries*

The ferry schedules and rates ae all posted on the net.  Just do a search and you will find it quickly.  They vary according to point of departure and destination.  Also there is special pricing for groups etc.


----------



## Zac495

Okay - so we're so close to jumping on this. But we do not want to spend 10K. 5,000 is okay.

We have Marriott pts for 2 nights in Athens. Then we take a ferry to Santorini and stay 3 nights (obviously not Marriott - paid hotel somewhere). Then 2 more islands (THOUGHTS?????) Then ferry back to AThens and Marriott points to stay overnight - then flight home.

Flight covered in FF miles.

Can we do this with 5,000 dollars or less? We have to also think of food for 5 people (and my 15 year old son can eat a LOT LOL). Not to mention that I won't skimp on wine.  

What do you think? Or are we pipe dreaming?


----------



## Passepartout

So as I read it, out of the 5K, you are paying for inter-island ferry for 5 two or 3 times, 3 nights Santorini (I think that's 1 too many) then another island or 2? I'd say Mykonos (close to Santorini) or Hydra. Or where the Greeks vacation, on the Pelaponese peninsula at Heraklion. Seems pretty do-able to me, eating mostly in tavernas instead of the tourist hotel restaurants. B&B owning women meet the ferry on virtually all the islands, anxious to put you up- or the nearby tourist office will help you find inexpensive lodging.  Breakfast is included in most hotels, picnicking for lunches can stretch your budget. Don't sweat the wine. The local stuff is cheaper than water, which is dear. 

Doing it this way will give you a mix of Marriott luxury, and traveling like a local. A difference, sure. But definitely an enriching experience. 

I envy you, and you will be giving your kids something they will never outgrow- memories! Have fun and involve them in the planning. Get a good guidebook or two. Tear out pages you want and leave the rest behind. Most of all, have fun!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Pompey Family

Zac495 said:


> Can we do this with 5,000 dollars or less?



You can do this for a lot less than $5000.  Athens will probably be your most expensive stop off but even then it'll still be cheap.  Don't forget, Greece is currently in a financial crisis and prices are being slashed by restaurants, hotels etc in an attempt to increase trade.

I would travel between islands by ferry and maybe consider a trip across to one of the ports in Turkey, a complete contrast in cultures and a fantastic experience.  I took a ferry from Kos to Bodrum and it was around about an hour if I remember correctly.  Walking around the Turkish markets and eating authentic kebabs on the harbour was great and I have fond memories of that place.


----------



## Zac495

Rick,
Thanks for the vote of confidence for doing this - yes, memories are what my parents gave us (and I am so lucky to still have them) and I can't imagine a better way to spend money (and still save for college of course).  I contacted a Greek travel agent - not sure I have the guts to just find a hotel once i get off a ferry. But do you think the travel agent will end up costing us a lot more or is that smart? A friend suggested  Paros or Sifnos . Okay on 2 nights in Santorini if you think that's enough. I know I need to choose islands that are reasonably close enough so we're spending all our time on ferries.

Pompey Family- I LOVE the idea of going over to Turkey and will consider that as an idea. Do you think I should have the travel agent work that, too? Would you suggest we stay overnight?


----------



## Passepartout

Ellen, using a travel agent in Greece is an excellent idea. As to cost, they are paid commission by the air/hotel/cruise outfit they ticket through so you should be fine. We've had great luck using the tourism offices all over Europe to recommend lodging, restaurants, attractions, maps etc. It seems like they know the questions you will ask before you do.

As to ferries, an overnight ferry saves you both time- because you are traveling at night- and money, because you aren't in a hotel. Of course there's the cabin charge, but they are modest- so are the cabins- (It's not a cruise ship) but they are not bad at all. So over to Ephesus (I forget the port) or Pergammon  is do-able. The first figures prominently in the Christian tradition, while the latter is of Trojan war fame.

I've said many times- the most lasting fun part of any trip is the planning phase. The _going_ is just frosting on the cake. 

Jim RIcks


----------



## KDD

*Frequencies of ferries depends what time of year*

Matt Barret is the best source for this and other greek info
http://www.greecetravel.com/greek-islands.htm.


----------



## KDD

*Frequencies of ferries depends what time of year*

The frequencies of ferries depends what time of year.  If not the high season (and check when that begins and ends) trips may not even run daily.  We have taken small, large, superfast ferries to Crete, Rhodes, Chios, Samos, Turkey, Ephesus... and had no problem other than off season.  Also I've heard that the mediterranean can be severely choppy when the winds blow in autumn, and some ferry runs can be cancelled for safety.

In our opinion Santorini, is too touristy, but if you want to see the dramatic view, stay in Oia not Thira.  Our hotel in THira was lovely but our stay in Thira unpleasant.  Thira is very small, its short streets seems full of jewelry merchants hoping to score on cruise passengers - they literally lunged at us when we paused just to look in their windows.  Thankfully we rented a car to go to the excavations and found Oia.  Oia too has cruise ship visitors and jewelry stores, but has more streets, more options, more residents, is more laid back, still has the dramatic views.


----------



## DebBrown

You all have sold me!  We've talked about a Greek Island trip but haven't put any real effort into researching it.  But now, you've got me started.  

Deb


----------



## Conan

I highly recommend you book a flight Athens to Crete to connect from your overseas flight, and start your vacation in Crete.  If you're reasonably comfortable driving mountain roads be sure to rent a car for your stay in Crete.  It's a big island (150 miles long and 20 to 30 miles wide), and you'll miss a lot if you can't get around.

Allow 5 to 8 days for Crete (if you have a car).  Don't make plans for the arrival day - - the jet lag will be killer.

You can leave Crete by ferry to Santorini, and then ferry again from Santorini to Mykonos.  If you're not seeing other islands, it's convenient to fly back from either of them to Athens.  Don't plan more than 3 days for Athens - - once you've seen Acropolis by day, Plaka by night and the National Archeological Museum you'll be done.


----------



## pianodinosaur

I think the best way to go island hopping in the Aegean is with a cruise.


----------



## Zac495

Well we have our flights! We leave the 5th of July (so arrive the 6th). Our plan is to use hotel miles for 2 nights in Athens.Our return is the 19th at 6 AM Awful - but it was all we could get if we wanted all frequent flyer miles and 2 of them business class. Do you even think we should get a hotel the last night? Maybe eat at 10 pm and camp out at the airport!

Working with a travel agent (actually 2 contacted me and I feel a little guilty letting them both look, but maybe one will get a much better price? Should I feel guilty and choose one right now or get a price from both?) one of them found 9 nights hotels including ferries (remember - 2 hotel rooms for both nights) and pick up at airport etc for 4200 euros. Of course this is just the beginning of the looking, but it's EXCITING! Who's coming with me?


----------



## Carolinian

In terms of islands, my favorite is Rhodes, although I also liked Corfu.

In picking hotels, I like to look at the two best guidebooks for Europe, the Rough Guide series and the Lonely Planet series, for suggestions.  I also often use www.booking.com .  The later site has member ratings and comments, and often has discounted prices.

Years ago, I used travel agents, but I found that hotels had different commission rates, and many travel agents tend to recommend those hotels that pay them the highest commission rates.  You have to take travel agent recommendations with a grain of salt.


----------



## Zac495

Carolinian said:


> In terms of islands, my favorite is Rhodes, although I also liked Corfu.
> 
> In picking hotels, I like to look at the two best guidebooks for Europe, the Rough Guide series and the Lonely Planet series, for suggestions.  I also often use www.booking.com .  The later site has member ratings and comments, and often has discounted prices.
> 
> Years ago, I used travel agents, but I found that hotels had different commission rates, and many travel agents tend to recommend those hotels that pay them the highest commission rates.  You have to take travel agent recommendations with a grain of salt.



My son just mentioned wanting to go to Rhodes. Why is it so great? But it's FAR from Santorini.

Now - a BIG question. My 22 year old daughter can't stay until the 19th - her boss said no.   She can stay until the 13th. I changed her ticket (they're still on hold) . I figure (but tell me if I'm nuts) we can buy her a ticket from Santorini to Athens (evening flight) so that she lands in Athens and has 5 hours to change flights to go home. She wants to do it - and she's bright enough to be fine - but it won't cost a fortune for a one way to Athens will it? No way will  I put her on a ferry to catch a cab to the airport. Thoughts?


----------



## pianodinosaur

Zac495 said:


> My son just mentioned wanting to go to Rhodes. Why is it so great? But it's FAR from Santorini.
> 
> Now - a BIG question. My 22 year old daughter can't stay until the 19th - her boss said no.   She can stay until the 13th. I changed her ticket (they're still on hold) . I figure (but tell me if I'm nuts) we can buy her a ticket from Santorini to Athens (evening flight) so that she lands in Athens and has 5 hours to change flights to go home. She wants to do it - and she's bright enough to be fine - but it won't cost a fortune for a one way to Athens will it? No way will  I put her on a ferry to catch a cab to the airport. Thoughts?



July is a long time from now.  That is plenty of time to make arrangements so you daughter can stay the entire trip.  I don't know where your daughter works but most employers can be flexible given that much notice.  What is her boss's problem?


----------



## Zac495

pianodinosaur said:


> July is a long time from now.  That is plenty of time to make arrangements so you daughter can stay the entire trip.  I don't know where your daughter works but most employers can be flexible given that much notice.  What is her boss's problem?



I asked her that - she gets 2 weeks vacation for the full year. THis would be the full 2 weeks + 2 days and she says he doesn't like that plus she wouldn't be able to take a single day for anything - she'd be on his bad side.

She works at a CVS - and lives with us as she goes to college part time (she stays free, but helps out a LOT so I'm so fine with it all). But she doesn't need to work full time there - we'll help her -but there's something about this job that she really likes.

I guess I should be proud that she has good work ethics, yet I worry that she'll be stuck in CVS forever. AH - so off topic. 

So it's set regardless of our feelings, my dear friend, Piano. She returns the 13th alone if TUGGERS feel it's safe for her and if the extra plane ticket isn't a fortune (can't imagine a one way ticket would be that much). Yes, I wrote to the travel agent to ask.


----------



## post-it

Hi Ellen -

What exciting plans for next summer.  Since your daughter is a seasoned traveler already I would feel comfortable with her handling these flights.  I would make sure when you arrive in Athens you take a few minutes to locate where she'll check in and the gates she'll board when she returns.  Make sure she has a reliable friend or family member picking her up when she gets home.

I would be very pleased with her taking her job at CVS serious.  So many people don't have this responsibility, and what our children learn from a job is very valuable (education you don't get in the classroom).

Please keep us posted on the vacation plans.


----------



## Carolinian

The walled old city of Rhodes is little changed from when the Knights of Malta ruled the place, and the accropolis at Lindos is also quite scenic and interesting.  At the later, you ride a donkey up to the top.  There are also some quite decent beaches.

Aegean airlines does not burn you on a OW ticket like US carriers do, so the flight back to Athens should not cost an arm and a leg.  As I recall Olympic was also reasonable on OW fares, but Aegean is a better airline.  The new Athens airport is fairly easy to navigate, so she should be fine.  I am glad that the old Athens airport is history, as it was one of the worst in Europe.



Zac495 said:


> My son just mentioned wanting to go to Rhodes. Why is it so great? But it's FAR from Santorini.
> 
> Now - a BIG question. My 22 year old daughter can't stay until the 19th - her boss said no.   She can stay until the 13th. I changed her ticket (they're still on hold) . I figure (but tell me if I'm nuts) we can buy her a ticket from Santorini to Athens (evening flight) so that she lands in Athens and has 5 hours to change flights to go home. She wants to do it - and she's bright enough to be fine - but it won't cost a fortune for a one way to Athens will it? No way will  I put her on a ferry to catch a cab to the airport. Thoughts?


----------



## thinze3

It's always fun reading someone's posts while in the planning/implementing stage, especially when it's about a Tug family whose paths have crossed with your own.


----------



## Zac495

thinze3 said:


> It's always fun reading someone's posts while in the planning/implementing stage, especially when it's about a Tug family whose paths have crossed with your own.



Hi Terry! How's your beautiful family? Where are you going next year? Glenda, you’re right, we’re very proud of her. I still wish she could come the whole time, but glad she can at least come! Carolina, yes, we found Aegean to be very reasonable. Thanks! Rhodes does sound interesting  - - but next question --- 

The travel agent (who I really like – I realize I’m paying a premium for their bookings etc, but think it’s worth it in Greece – at least in Spain, Italy, and France I felt I could tackle the language a little) – has some ideas and I’m battling them out in my head.

Mykonos – is that a place we should go (like Santorini clearly is not to be missed)? The agent seems to feel that our likes (swimming, cliffs, sightseeing, good restaurants with views, beautiful hotels, but NOT night life) mean that Naxos would be better. I read about Fologandoras which also sounds great. Rhodes sounds wonderful – but I know it’s much further. We are definitely doing Paros as a good friend was there last year and said it was great, too.

I don’t want to spend hours on a ferry unless there’s something not to be missed. I used to think that was Crete, but now it seems that the answer is every island you didn’t hit – but obviously we need to decide.
So chime in. What would be your top 3 island choices for our family (50 parents, 22, 15, 12 kids) without adding to the cost with hefty airline fees (though perhaps air is similarly priced to ferry and it won’t matter…) or long travel between islands.

THANKS!


----------



## Passepartout

Ellen, here's a link to the Hulu of Rick Steves' Greek island show. Definitely has a lot of great tips and stuff on just what you can expect to see/do on Santorini, Samos, and Lipsi. Also travel/ferry info. If the link doesn't work for you maybe your library can get the video for you. His shows, while are self-serving, do have a lot of info for getting close to the locals when you travel.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/106466/rick-steves-europe-greek-islands

Jim Ricks


----------



## Zac495

We are pretty sure we have it down to Paros, Mykonos, and Santorini (that order). Rhodes is too far unfortunately especially with the 22 year old leaving the 13th. I guess we'll have to go back one day.

Any hotel suggestions on those islands? or any location suggestions to look for hotels?  We have found quite a few we love from the internet, but of course we know recommendations are important. Tripadvisor is a great source that I always use.

THANKS AGAIN! This is sooooo fun. I can't believe we don't go for 10 months- but gosh - I'm not wishing my life away - Greece will have to wait patiently for me to arrive.


----------



## calgal

It has been many years since my last trip to Greece, but i found Mykonos to be touristy, expensive, and not as authentic as the other islands. Lots of discos! Maybe someone who has been there more recently can comment. Also, why did you eliminate Crete?


----------



## Zac495

calgal said:


> It has been many years since my last trip to Greece, but i found Mykonos to be touristy, expensive, and not as authentic as the other islands. Lots of discos! Maybe someone who has been there more recently can comment. Also, why did you eliminate Crete?



I was told the Mykonus was also spectacular - great food.... trip to Dilos to see the ruins from there. Crete is too far - we only have 11 (after 2 nights in Athens) days (we considered Rhodes, too). But the thought of an 18 hour trip to Athens and then another 9 hours on a ferry - we just thought it would be too much. 

Okay, so now I'm triple guessing myself again.


----------



## Pompey Family

Zac495 said:


> I was told the Mykonus was also spectacular - great food.... trip to Dilos to see the ruins from there. Crete is too far - we only have 11 (after 2 nights in Athens) days (we considered Rhodes, too). But the thought of an 18 hour trip to Athens and then another 9 hours on a ferry - we just thought it would be too much.
> 
> Okay, so now I'm triple guessing myself again.



Mykonos is very much a tacky nightlife resort mainly full of drunk Brits.  Whilst there are undoubtedly parts of the island that are quiet and more 'Greek' I suspect that you will find yourself guided towards the more touristy areas.

I would recommend Rhodes.  I appreciate that it's further away but when you consider how far you're travelling to get to Greece it pales in comparison.  Equally if you do want to visit Turkey then you could travel quite easilly from Rhodes.


----------



## Zac495

Pompey Family said:


> Mykonos is very much a tacky nightlife resort mainly full of drunk Brits.  Whilst there are undoubtedly parts of the island that are quiet and more 'Greek' I suspect that you will find yourself guided towards the more touristy areas.
> 
> I would recommend Rhodes.  I appreciate that it's further away but when you consider how far you're travelling to get to Greece it pales in comparison.  Equally if you do want to visit Turkey then you could travel quite easilly from Rhodes.



Our problem is  the 22 year old who has to leave the 7 days earlier. It won't work. But I know we can visit Dilos from Mykonos. We would love to see Rhodes, but we don't want to lose 2 nights on a ferry. Paros and Santorini are definite and Mykonos is probable - Rhodes, unfortunately, isn't going to work. We will be sure not to stay in the tacky parts  - so where would you stay? Or would you choose Naxos or another island nearby rather than Mykonos?


----------



## caribbeansun

You haven't really explained what it is you wish to do in these locations - if you are interested in history that's one thing, if you want to be on a beach that's another, something else perhaps?

We were in Athens for 5 days and we missed so much.  We didn't miss the smog though once our cruise started.  We've not experienced heat like we encountered in Greece in late August/early Sept before.



Zac495 said:


> Okay- you guys are leading me into the Rhodes thoughts - BUT - my 22 year old has to go home on the 13th. Help me think this out.
> July 6, 7 Athens
> July 8, 9 , 10 Rhodes (is that enough?)
> July 11, 12, 13 Paros (she would fly out the 12th, so she could see some of Paros)
> July 14 - 18 Santorini (really want to stay there for more than 3 days)


----------



## Zac495

caribbeansun said:


> You haven't really explained what it is you wish to do in these locations - if you are interested in history that's one thing, if you want to be on a beach that's another, something else perhaps?
> 
> We were in Athens for 5 days and we missed so much.  We didn't miss the smog though once our cruise started.  We've not experienced heat like we encountered in Greece in late August/early Sept before.



You make a great point, Caribbean. I said to my husband - we could go to the Caribbean for great beaches a lot more cheaply! Where else did your cruise go, btw?

We want to experience the history, but the heat in Athens will preclude us from doing more than 2 days, as you confirm. I have read Dilos, an island off of Mykonos, is the birth place of Apollo and has amazing ruins. Santorini is supposed to be one of the most beautiful places on earth. Paros and Naxos have ruins - I'm torn between them.

So my interests? History, beaches, ocean views, ruins, different food and culture, cool hotels that WILL be different than the Caribbean, and that's probably it. I could add shopping, but it's low on the list. I'll tell you - we adored Morocco because it was so different. We adored Nerja (Spain) because it was outrageously beautiful. We loved China (besides the fact that we adopted our daughter there) because it was another world from where we live. Yeah, I'd say China and Morocco were most different - though I think of Seville and have memories there that live on.


----------



## caribbeansun

You aren't going to get away from the heat just because you leave Athens - it's going to be the same everywhere just less smog.

We went to Corfu, Santorini, Rhodes, missed Mykonos and we made the mistake of not going to Delos due to weather as well as Dubrovnik, Katakolon, Kusadasi (Ephasus) and Istanbul.

Santorini and more specifically Oia was beautiful and we will return there for a longer vacation.  There isn't a lot of history on Santorini in the sense of ruins, it's just a stunningly gorgeous place.  It will be overrun with cruise passengers though so do be prepared for that aspect.

Many people commented the Delos was great and we regretted not seeing it.

Rhodes was very interesting and we enjoyed exploring the old town and is quite simply a perfectly preserved place.

You can't beat the ruins you can see from day trips out of Athens - if you really want history you should seriously consider adding a few more days there - an evening trip to Cape Sounion and Poseidon's temple is worth the drive with stunning sunset views.

You can do a long day trip out to the Peloponnese and see Navpilion, Argos, Mycene, Corinth.  Another day trip to Delphi or head to ancient Olympia.  

A day (or 3) exploring the sites of Athens alone would include Hadrian's Gate, Hadrian's Library, Temple of Zeus, the Acropolis, the Forum and Agora, etc, etc, etc.

Heck a day exploring the Plaka was kind of interesting in it's own right albeit it can get overrun during the day with cruise ship people but was a great place in the evening.

You could easily spend months in this region and not retrace your steps.


----------



## Zac495

REALLY? I thought the islands would be much cooler? Your thoughts about Athens are very interesting. I'm going to explore this idea.


----------



## caribbeansun

Nope, it might be one or two degrees cooler but not enough that you'd really notice the difference.  I had a quick look today and Athens was 31 and Santorini was 29 with both at about 50% humidity.



Zac495 said:


> REALLY? I thought the islands would be much cooler? Your thoughts about Athens are very interesting. I'm going to explore this idea.


----------



## JudyH

I was there this summer, June 26 to July 3, that was the Greece part.  It was hot, like low 90's, lower humidity than our MidAtlantic weather.  We stayed in Athens from Sat June 26 to Wed, June 30.  Sat, we did the Plaka area, Sun the Acropolis and Agora, and walked back to Syndagma area.  Get to the Acropolis as early as possible to avoid the crowds and heat (or go at nighttime when its all lit up) and hire yourself a private historical guide.  Well worth the money.  Monday we did the National Archiological Museum.  Tuesday was a general strike against the government (there were a lot this year) but we had made private arrangements with Fantasy Tours that I found on Matt Barretts website to take a day cruise to 3 islands.  We went to Hydra, Poros, and Agaea (sp?).  We boarded the cruise ship and went to Ephesus Turkey (very close to Athens), which was a highlight of the trip.  We had a private guide and driver to take us around.  The next day the ship went to Santorini and we had a tour of the island and several wineries and lunch.  Yes it was just beautiful, but I'm not sure what I would do there for several days other than eat and drink.  The beach is on the less scenic side of the island.  We also went to a small island we had never heard of called Zanthinkos.  We got a cab and went to the beach.  This was pretty much just a beach retreat place, small town kind of island.

I found the TA at Fantasy Travel very helpful.  I had already made hotel arrangements, but she was good for the day cruise and arranged us a private taxi to pick us up and take us to the cruise ship port, especially since it was the day after the strike and I didn't know what to expect.

I found Trip Advisor to be extremely helpful, as well as the Port boards on Cruise Critic.

You can get from the Airport in Athens into Downtown very cheaply on the X95 bus, its direct and easy to do.


----------



## Carolinian

There is also a very modern train that runs from the airport to downtown, which I like better than the bus.  You don't have to worry about getting caught in Greek traffic.




JudyH said:


> I was there this summer, June 26 to July 3, that was the Greece part.  It was hot, like low 90's, lower humidity than our MidAtlantic weather.  We stayed in Athens from Sat June 26 to Wed, June 30.  Sat, we did the Plaka area, Sun the Acropolis and Agora, and walked back to Syndagma area.  Get to the Acropolis as early as possible to avoid the crowds and heat (or go at nighttime when its all lit up) and hire yourself a private historical guide.  Well worth the money.  Monday we did the National Archiological Museum.  Tuesday was a general strike against the government (there were a lot this year) but we had made private arrangements with Fantasy Tours that I found on Matt Barretts website to take a day cruise to 3 islands.  We went to Hydra, Poros, and Agaea (sp?).  We boarded the cruise ship and went to Ephesus Turkey (very close to Athens), which was a highlight of the trip.  We had a private guide and driver to take us around.  The next day the ship went to Santorini and we had a tour of the island and several wineries and lunch.  Yes it was just beautiful, but I'm not sure what I would do there for several days other than eat and drink.  The beach is on the less scenic side of the island.  We also went to a small island we had never heard of called Zanthinkos.  We got a cab and went to the beach.  This was pretty much just a beach retreat place, small town kind of island.
> 
> I found the TA at Fantasy Travel very helpful.  I had already made hotel arrangements, but she was good for the day cruise and arranged us a private taxi to pick us up and take us to the cruise ship port, especially since it was the day after the strike and I didn't know what to expect.
> 
> I found Trip Advisor to be extremely helpful, as well as the Port boards on Cruise Critic.
> 
> You can get from the Airport in Athens into Downtown very cheaply on the X95 bus, its direct and easy to do.


----------



## Zac495

JudyH said:


> I was there this summer, June 26 to July 3, that was the Greece part.  It was hot, like low 90's, lower humidity than our MidAtlantic weather.  We stayed in Athens from Sat June 26 to Wed, June 30.  Sat, we did the Plaka area, Sun the Acropolis and Agora, and walked back to Syndagma area.  Get to the Acropolis as early as possible to avoid the crowds and heat (or go at nighttime when its all lit up) and hire yourself a private historical guide.  Well worth the money.  Monday we did the National Archiological Museum.  Tuesday was a general strike against the government (there were a lot this year) but we had made private arrangements with Fantasy Tours that I found on Matt Barretts website to take a day cruise to 3 islands.  We went to Hydra, Poros, and Agaea (sp?).  We boarded the cruise ship and went to Ephesus Turkey (very close to Athens), which was a highlight of the trip.  We had a private guide and driver to take us around.  The next day the ship went to Santorini and we had a tour of the island and several wineries and lunch.  Yes it was just beautiful, but I'm not sure what I would do there for several days other than eat and drink.  The beach is on the less scenic side of the island.  We also went to a small island we had never heard of called Zanthinkos.  We got a cab and went to the beach.  This was pretty much just a beach retreat place, small town kind of island.
> 
> I found the TA at Fantasy Travel very helpful.  I had already made hotel arrangements, but she was good for the day cruise and arranged us a private taxi to pick us up and take us to the cruise ship port, especially since it was the day after the strike and I didn't know what to expect.
> 
> I found Trip Advisor to be extremely helpful, as well as the Port boards on Cruise Critic.
> 
> You can get from the Airport in Athens into Downtown very cheaply on the X95 bus, its direct and easy to do.



Wow - the 3 day tour sounds perfect - I'd love that. We looked into a one day tour of the Saronic Islands, but Fantasy Travel warned us we might not like it because it's a lot of walking around in the heat....

Is it easy to get a tour of the main "touristy stuff" in Athens such as the Acropolis or should we book this all ahead of time? THANKS


----------



## caribbeansun

You can hire a driver, take a cab or walk - depends where your hotel is relative to the historical sites and your budget.



Zac495 said:


> Is it easy to get a tour of the main "touristy stuff" in Athens such as the Acropolis or should we book this all ahead of time? THANKS


----------



## pianodinosaur

Starwood has very elegant resorts in Athens, Mykonos, Santorini, and Crete. There is a Hilton in Athens that is a cheaper.


----------



## Zac495

So we decided:
Mykonos, Paros, Santorini.

We're doing 2 days in Athens. I'm thinking we can tour ourselves by renting a car - or would you recommend paying for guided tours?


----------



## pianodinosaur

Zac495:

I would feel more comfortable with a guided tour unless you are fluent in Greek. I strongly recommend watching the movie "My Life in Ruins". It is about an American History Professor working as a tour guide in Greece.  The show is hysterical and the photography is outstanding.


----------



## Zac495

pianodinosaur said:


> Zac495:
> 
> I would feel more comfortable with a guided tour unless you are fluent in Greek. I strongly recommend watching the movie "My Life in Ruins". It is about an American History Professor working as a tour guide in Greece.  The show is hysterical and the photography is outstanding.



Thanks piano! Fluent in Greek.... I know many Greek prefixes and suffixes - does that count? Okay - got it - guided tour!

I actually had a dream last night that I rented a car - I was told it was 59 euro a day. But they left out the part that you had to pay a 2000 dollar Greek tax per day.  I guess, deep down, I knew the answer to my own question - it's all going to be Greek to me!:hysterical:


----------



## caribbeansun

Either way - we rented cars and did our own thing in a number of places.  Fluency in Greek is not necessary as English is spoken in most places but particularly in Athens.

If you are staying in Athens then use cabs - easier and cheaper than renting a car - make sure you agree on a price BEFORE you depart for your destination.  If you plan on long day tours then hiring a driver might be worth it but it's expensive - figure on 500 euro a day or thereabouts.

NOTE - most (maybe even all) drivers are not guides, they are not licensed and cannot accompany you into the sites.  You are hiring a driver and a car not someone that will give you an indepth tour explaining the sites.  It's a fairly important distinction and help to set your expectations going in.



Zac495 said:


> So we decided:
> Mykonos, Paros, Santorini.
> 
> We're doing 2 days in Athens. I'm thinking we can tour ourselves by renting a car - or would you recommend paying for guided tours?


----------



## Zac495

caribbeansun said:


> Either way - we rented cars and did our own thing in a number of places.  Fluency in Greek is not necessary as English is spoken in most places but particularly in Athens.
> 
> If you are staying in Athens then use cabs - easier and cheaper than renting a car - make sure you agree on a price BEFORE you depart for your destination.  If you plan on long day tours then hiring a driver might be worth it but it's expensive - figure on 500 euro a day or thereabouts.
> 
> NOTE - most (maybe even all) drivers are not guides, they are not licensed and cannot accompany you into the sites.  You are hiring a driver and a car not someone that will give you an indepth tour explaining the sites.  It's a fairly important distinction and help to set your expectations going in.



Matt (on his famous Greek website) suggests George the famous taxi driver who will take us (all 5 of us) for 350 euro for the full day - no admissions included. Part of me thinks it's a good idea - we'd learn something. part of me is like - aHHHHHHHHHH - I hate guided tours.


----------



## JudyH

I think using George for the day is a good idea.  It will be very hot.  His cab will have AC, you will like that as you go from place to place, he will get you to the entrance without having to walk a lot.  I am glad I did not drive there.  The subway system is safe and very easy to use also.

We bought these narrated tours of Athens and downloaded them on our Ipods.  It was quite good.  We used them for other cities also.

Mindy Barnell
Worldwide Discovery Walks
Director of Port Communications
1350 Shoshone Street
Denver, CO 80204
303.312.4291 office
mbarnell@discovery-walk.com
www.discovery-walk.com

Private guides were available just outside the Acropolis in the early morning.  I don't know how late they stay.

We stayed at the Hotel Amalia, in Syndagma Square.  It was a block from the subway, and right near the Plaka area.  It was very nice and well reccommended on Trip Advisor.

There is also some kind of a guided walking tour of Athens also that people like.  I didn't do it cause I have a sore hip and I was worried I'd be on my feet too long for any one period of time, and I figured I'd be somewhat jet lagged and did't want to commit to a tour.


----------



## caribbeansun

Don't know who Matt is but there are a number of taxi drivers that do this.  We used a guy by the name of Jordan but I wouldn't recommend him.  It was a relaxing, low impact way to tour around and not have to worry about parking, traffic, etc.



Zac495 said:


> Matt (on his famous Greek website) suggests George the famous taxi driver who will take us (all 5 of us) for 350 euro for the full day - no admissions included. Part of me thinks it's a good idea - we'd learn something. part of me is like - aHHHHHHHHHH - I hate guided tours.


----------



## Zac495

Matt has a great website http://www.greektravel.com/ and he recommends "George the famous taxi driver." I did contact George - for 5 people the cost is 350 euro for the day's tour. That's a lot, but may be worth it. Are most taxis not A/C? Could we do the same sort of thing as George but with a taxi and then a guide or is this really worth the money? 

We're back and forth with the islands, having changed our minds from Paros to Naxos (tripadvisor's forums have a wealth of information about the islands).

We're still toying with the idea of 2 or 3 islands only because it's a lot of packing up and traveling - yet a Greek friend of ours said it's a pretty easy hop, skip, and jump from one island to the next.

We are planning 4 nights in Santorini - but maybe we should consider only 3 - and do 4 nights in Naxos which is bigger. Ah the planning stages - fun!


----------



## andrea t

We used George in Athens several years ago.  Very accomodating.  I had the days itinerary planned out before hand.  A big strike that day caused us to miss much!  Went to Delos...loved it ; great history and amazing if you get a good guide.  Otherwise its just a lot of ruins.  Santorini was amazing.  Mykonos very pretty but after a fresh fish lunch and a day at the beach, not much there. Greece is a nice mix of history and relaxation.  Enjoy!


----------



## alanmj

Zac495 said:


> So we decided:
> Mykonos, Paros, Santorini.



Three good choices, although not on one ferry route. Some years ago I took a ferry from Pireus to first Eos then Santorini then Paros - all on the same ferry line. Each of them is charming in its own way. You could easily add in Naxos. Paros was a little more authentic and less touristic when we were there - it might have changed. But Paros and Naxos are very close to each other.

The best thing to do on the Greek islands is *nothing*. Just immerse yourself in the slow pace and relax. On Paros sit in a local's bar on the wharf at sunset and drink ouzo with some olives and feta cheese and watch the sun go down.

Santorini is very touristy, but well worth it for the spectacular sights. Walk up the 288 steps - each one is numbered - and you'll really enjoy the top where the breeze is when you get there. Take a ride over to the small island that is forming in the centre of the lagoon and see Earth processes in real time. Lie on the black sand volcanic beaches and think about how we are all stupidly rushing through life.

Rhodes I didn't like - it's like Carcassone and is too Disneyfied. Malta is far better for feeling the history of the Crusaders. 

Did you say when you are going? We went in September - the water is warm, most tourists are gone, places and food are cheaper, but the locals are a bit fed up of tourists by then. May is very nice - still cheap and pre-season, and the locals are glad to see you, but the water is colder. Worst by far is July then August.


----------



## Jwerking

Zac495 said:


> We are pretty sure we have it down to Paros, Mykonos, and Santorini (that order). Rhodes is too far unfortunately especially with the 22 year old leaving the 13th. I guess we'll have to go back one day.
> 
> Any hotel suggestions on those islands? or any location suggestions to look for hotels?  We have found quite a few we love from the internet, but of course we know recommendations are important. Tripadvisor is a great source that I always use.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN! This is sooooo fun. I can't believe we don't go for 10 months- but gosh - I'm not wishing my life away - Greece will have to wait patiently for me to arrive.



Congrats, Ellen, on the FF tickets for 5 - that is quite an accomplishment these days.  Can I please ask what carrier you are using - as we plan to do a very similar trip in May 2012 - out of Wash DC area.  

Pits about your daughter - I had same problems with my daughter one summer when she was doing an unpaid college summer internship with Washington Post.com.  We were doing a two week trip to London and Paris and they only gave her 1 week off and was not happy about it. 

JOyce


----------



## Jwerking

*Timeshares in Rhodes*



Carolinian said:


> In terms of islands, my favorite is Rhodes, although I also liked Corfu.
> 
> In picking hotels, I like to look at the two best guidebooks for Europe, the Rough Guide series and the Lonely Planet series, for suggestions.  I also often use www.booking.com .  The later site has member ratings and comments, and often has discounted prices.
> 
> Years ago, I used travel agents, but I found that hotels had different commission rates, and many travel agents tend to recommend those hotels that pay them the highest commission rates.  You have to take travel agent recommendations with a grain of salt.



Wow, Rhodes sounds awesome for our family - beaches and historical sites.  Can folks please suggest good time shares on Rhodes?  Also, what would temp be like in May - as I don't want to be there in peak season - but would love to enjoy the beaches.  

thanks

Joyce


----------



## pianodinosaur

*ShermansTravel*

I found this on www.ShermansTravel.com


1399+: 8-Nt Athens, Santorini & Mykonos w/Air, Hotel & Ferry

Athens, Santorini & Mykonos, Greece
Travel select dates April 4 - Oct. 17, 2011



THE DEAL 
Discover Greece's charming attractions, fascinating history, and beautiful beaches with Gate 1 Travel's 10-Day Island-Hopping Tour. Starting from $1,399 per person for travel on select dates April 4 - Oct. 17, you can see everything Athens, Santorini, and Mykonos have to offer -- with hotel and round-trip airfare from the U.S. included.

This Greece vacation special includes:

 • Round-trip airfare from New York City to Athens
 (Departures from many other cities are available)
• Ferries between Athens and the Greek Islands
• 8 nights accommodations (3 in Santorini, 3 in Mykonos, 2 in Athens)
• Daily breakfast
• 24-hour telephone assistance in the Islands
• Airline fuel surcharges

The $1,399 lead price is for Monday departures and can be found on the following dates: April 11, 25; May 2, 9; Oct. 3, 10, 17.


 Other dates are available starting from $50 more.

This deal expires Oct. 13.

HOW TO BOOK
Click here to book online with Gate 1 Travel and use promo code SHGS90, or call 800-682-3333 and mention Shermans Travel. 

ABOUT THE VACATION
After touching down in bustling Athens, visitors will transfer to Santorini – an island that is well-known for its picturesque harbor and whitewashed buildings hanging on high cliffs. Travelers will have two full days to explore the city's sights. On day six, visitors will cruise to Mykonos, where they will have ample time to relish its charming cosmopolitan atmosphere, pristine beaches, and raucous nightlife. And, before returning to the U.S., guests will sail back to Athens and have the day to explore the city's fascinating ancient Acropolis, including the Parthenon. 

Terms and Conditions:
Prices are based on double occupancy and availability. International airport taxes of up to $150, domestic airport taxes of $44.88, transfers, and gratuities are not included. Compare RatesFlights
Hotels
Packages
Cruises
Cars
  From:   Departs:    
To:    Return:    
Travelers:  1 2 3 4 5 6+    
more options » 

  Destination:    Guests:  1 2 3 4 5 6+  
Check-in:    Rooms:  1 2 3 4 5+  
Check-out:      
more options » 

   From:   Departs:    
To:    Return:    
Travelers:  1 2 3 4 5 6+    
more options » 

         Location:    Depart:    
  Return:    

more options » 

  To:  Africa Alaska Asia Bahamas Bermuda Canada - New England Caribbean Caribbean - Eastern Caribbean - Southern Caribbean - Western Europe Hawaii Mediterranean Mediterranean - Eastern Mediterranean - Western Mexico Nowhere (no port stops) Panama Canal South America South Pacific Transatlantic United States & Canada US Pacific Coast World  Month:  January February March April May June July August September October November December  
Length:  1-2 days 3-5 days 6-9 days 10+ days Any length  Year:  2010 2011 2012  

more options » 


Read more: http://www.shermanstravel.com/trave...-09_29_2010--pg-got_greek_isles#ixzz11PUn1xqX 
Discover Great Travel Deals


----------



## hibbeln

Hi Ellen!
Ooooooooh, I'm so excited reading this!  We went to Greece 2 Easters ago.....with ourselves and our boys (then 13 & 11), Grandma, BIL + SIL and niece (in her 20's).  We had a GREAT time!
I also stumbled around for awhile trying to figure out where to go.  I was in Athens as a backpacker with my brother in 1986 for a week.....which was about 6 days too long!   

Here are some thoughts for you as you're planning, feel free to ask me any more specific questions!

The Athens airport is nice and small and it is a quite efficient transfer point for going from international to interisland flights.  If you had about 60 minutes, you could probably make a flight.  90 minutes and you'd have time for a cup of coffee between flights!
Your daughter will be absolutely fine coming in to the airport and waiting for her international flight.  There is a food court and a decent number of small shops to browse through.  Not a ton of fun, but it will do.  You can also go and sit outside by the curb (we had to campout there for several hours soaking up the sun between flights).  Downtown Athens is a looooooong bus ride away.  There is a direct subway connection which was under repair but is probably up and running again.

We used Aegean Air for our interisland flights.  They were great to fly.  I had been warned away from Olympic by many people as they seem to be on the verge of perpetual financial collapse and generally suck.   With Aegean, I got our tickets as soon as we booked and got REALLY good rates.  They seem to go by the pricing idea of "as the plane fills the price goes up" so generally (?) the earlier you buy the better prices you'll get.  We got them probably 10 months in advance.  Make sure you call your credit card company first and let them know that an overseas charge will be coming through, as we got hung up with that.

Everyplace will be hot in July.  And I mean HOT!   Athens, you will literally want to melt.  Athens is a big, teeming, crowded city at the best of times, and in July it will sap your energy.  We were there in early April and it was only 90 degrees on the top of the Acropolis, but I think my 11 year old about keeled over from heat stroke.  Seriously, this is a hot place!

We finally ended up with an 11 day itinerary that included 4 nights in Santorini, then 4 nights in Nafplio (on the Peloponesse peninsula) then 1 night in Olympia, then 2 nights in Athens.   On Santorini we stayed in Oia with the most hospitable people ever.  Aris and Christa at Aris Caves.  
http://www.ariscaves.gr/?lang=english&pageID=h
It was pricey, but oh the view and the owners made us feel like family!  It was our one splurge of the trip and worth every penny.  Not at all fancy, but my kids stated "that was the best place we've ever stayed!".

The Peloponesse peninsula is an incredible place.  We rented cars from the Athens airport and drove around.   Nafplio (also called Nafplion or Nauplio or Nauplion) is a delight of a small town.  From there we went to several ancient Greek and Mycenaen sights.  Plus the town itself is just fun.  If I could have changed on thing, we would have left there a day earlier and gone to Mystra and/or Monemvasia.   We went from there to Olympia which was incredible, then back to Athens.  

After the lovely hospitality and wonderful rural/small town areas we had been in, Athens was a jolt to our souls!  There are wonderful archeological sites that you have to see, but the city itself can be hard on you.


----------



## hibbeln

Oh!  One more thought!
We also had a 6 a.m. flight when we left Athens.  Ugh!  The airport is close to an hour drive out from the center of Athens.  Then figure you have to be there at least 2 hours early, so we had our hotel order us cabs for 3 a.m.  Yuck!  Which meant I had to get up at 2 a.m in order to shower and get ready for countless hours on international flights.  And of course we didn't sleep at all, for fear that our wake up call wouldn't arrive.  You know how that goes.   
There is a hotel directly across from the airport (literally, on the other side of the little street) and only one.  If I had it to do again I would absolutely check into that hotel and spend the night there.   My niece had to leave early and her folks got her a room there so it would be as easy as possible for her to make her flight (also an early one).
The cab ride from the center of Athens cost 55-65 E at the time (ouch!).  So even if the room had been more expensive, it might well have been worth it.  If you went to check in the night before you could take the bus or subway and save a load of cash.


----------



## Brenda W

This is a great thread.  My mom (72) is taking two of her granddaughters on a European high school graduation trip next April-May.  They have FF flights into Athens and out of Madrid, with about 8 weeks in between.  

They are trying to plan the Greece part now, and this thread has been very helpful. 

Is Santorini the village that is featured in the movie "Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants"?  Or is it some other island?

I have been looking into TS for them.  There look to be some promising ones on Crete.  Is 7 days too long on Crete?  Do any European points resorts book for less than 7 days?

Regarding Crete, in some of the reviews it mentions there are a lot of quad runners (4 wheelers) on the roads near the "Village Holiday Club".  Are there some for rent?  Do you know if there is an age limit?  My nieces have been riding quads since they could walk and it might be an angle to explore...especially as my mom's knees are not what they used to be.


----------



## Conan

Brenda W said:


> This is a great thread.  My mom (72) is taking two of her granddaughters on a European high school graduation trip next April-May.  They have FF flights into Athens and out of Madrid, with about 8 weeks in between.
> 
> I have been looking into TS for them.  There look to be some promising ones on Crete.  Is 7 days too long on Crete?  Do any European points resorts book for less than 7 days?



Crete is quite big - - about the same size as Puerto Rico.  But if your mom isn't going to be driving them around, seven days in the Spring shoulder-season (temperatures will be in the 60s and 70s) might be too much.


----------



## Brenda W

Thanks Conan!


----------



## Zac495

Wow I have been out of it - SO busy at work.
Lots of good information since I was last year.
So new thoughts since I last posted.

People on tripadvisor said we should do Athens last - go to the islands on a plane from Athens and do Athens at the end - instead of ferrying or flying from Santorini on the 18th with a 6AM flight on the 19th - too dangerous because there could be a strike or a delay.....

Option 1
Day one (night time) fly from Athens after international flight to Mykonos. STay 3 nights.
FErry to Naxos. Stay 3 nights
Ferry to Santorni Stay 4 nights (but some people say that's too long on Santorini)
Fly to Athens stay 2 nights (really 3 nights but no hotel on the 18th - eat at 11 pm, finish at 1 am. Get to the airport at 2 am.

Option 2
Go to Athens for 2 nights.
Ferry to Mykonos in the evening and stay 3 nights
FErry to Naxos stay 3 nights
Ferry to Santorini stay 4 nights
Fly to Athens, take a taxi out to dinner, go home at 6AM

Some people have said we should stay in Athens longer - and maybe visit Nforli (I know i botched the spelling). But do we really want to drive 2 hours there and back?

If we do Athens last , my daughter will fly back a day early and stay in a hotel for an Athens  group tour. I didn't realize how expensive it would be to get her there... I figured she could get transferred from the ferry to an airport hotel, get up in the morning and be transferred to a group tour, and then back to the airport. Her flight is 6AM too.

We're also thinking Mykonos, Naxos, SAntorini (rather than Paros).

This is a hard decision (but fun planning).

So it's really that hot in Athens? I hear, though, that it's delightful walking around other than the top of the Parthenon and not that bad.

Would you do Athens first or last?


----------



## Zac495

alanmj said:


> Three good choices, although not on one ferry route. Some years ago I took a ferry from Pireus to first Eos then Santorini then Paros - all on the same ferry line. Each of them is charming in its own way. You could easily add in Naxos. Paros was a little more authentic and less touristic when we were there - it might have changed. But Paros and Naxos are very close to each other.
> 
> The best thing to do on the Greek islands is *nothing*. Just immerse yourself in the slow pace and relax. On Paros sit in a local's bar on the wharf at sunset and drink ouzo with some olives and feta cheese and watch the sun go down.
> 
> Santorini is very touristy, but well worth it for the spectacular sights. Walk up the 288 steps - each one is numbered - and you'll really enjoy the top where the breeze is when you get there. Take a ride over to the small island that is forming in the centre of the lagoon and see Earth processes in real time. Lie on the black sand volcanic beaches and think about how we are all stupidly rushing through life.
> 
> Rhodes I didn't like - it's like Carcassone and is too Disneyfied. Malta is far better for feeling the history of the Crusaders.
> 
> Did you say when you are going? We went in September - the water is warm, most tourists are gone, places and food are cheaper, but the locals are a bit fed up of tourists by then. May is very nice - still cheap and pre-season, and the locals are glad to see you, but the water is colder. Worst by far is July then August.



We're going in July - but I'm a teacher so we have no choice -plus the kids are in school. We'll make the best of it!!



Jwerking said:


> Congrats, Ellen, on the FF tickets for 5 - that is quite an accomplishment these days.  Can I please ask what carrier you are using - as we plan to do a very similar trip in May 2012 - out of Wash DC area.
> 
> Pits about your daughter - I had same problems with my daughter one summer when she was doing an unpaid college summer internship with Washington Post.com.  We were doing a two week trip to London and Paris and they only gave her 1 week off and was not happy about it.
> 
> JOyce



USAIR points - but we're flying Luftasana. Yeah - she could have gotten the 2 weeks,but she knew that she couldn't do anything else all year - and she has a boyfriend... I'm so torn about doing Athens last because of her, but I thnk it's probably the best option and we can't plan totally around her as we did offer to have her the full trip.


----------



## hibbeln

You really might need to do Athens last.....just because of your flight.  UNLESS you got in the afternoon before and just stayed at the airport (which might be a really great option).

Personally, we wish we had done Athens first just because all the rest of Greece just gets you in this wonderful, relaxed, homey vibe.....and then Athens is so jarring on the nerves.

Athens is one of those places that you could spend several weeks and never see all the museums....or you could spend 2 days and say "THAT WAS DEFINITELY ENOUGH!"   We are kind of more Country Mice than City Mice, so Athens was our least favorite part (though it is nice for a short amount of time).  My sister in law and mother in law truly hated Athens, which I think kind of put a damper on things for us.  They just thought it was too hot and crowded and dirty and graffitti covered with immigrants always blocking your way trying to sell you things.   So if you think a week in New York City or Cairo sounds fantastic, then you would maybe be more likely to like Athens.  

Santorini IS the island in the Sisterhood movie.  There are two towns.....Fira and Oia.  Fira is where the ferries dock and is the much more touristy town.  Oia is small and pedestrian only and CHARMING beyond belief.


----------



## Zac495

hibbeln said:


> You really might need to do Athens last.....just because of your flight.  UNLESS you got in the afternoon before and just stayed at the airport (which might be a really great option).
> 
> Personally, we wish we had done Athens first just because all the rest of Greece just gets you in this wonderful, relaxed, homey vibe.....and then Athens is so jarring on the nerves.
> 
> Athens is one of those places that you could spend several weeks and never see all the museums....or you could spend 2 days and say "THAT WAS DEFINITELY ENOUGH!"   We are kind of more Country Mice than City Mice, so Athens was our least favorite part (though it is nice for a short amount of time).  My sister in law and mother in law truly hated Athens, which I think kind of put a damper on things for us.  They just thought it was too hot and crowded and dirty and graffitti covered with immigrants always blocking your way trying to sell you things.   So if you think a week in New York City or Cairo sounds fantastic, then you would maybe be more likely to like Athens.
> 
> Santorini IS the island in the Sisterhood movie.  There are two towns.....Fira and Oia.  Fira is where the ferries dock and is the much more touristy town.  Oia is small and pedestrian only and CHARMING beyond belief.



I do not consider NY fun for a long time. I like going to NY for a night and going out to dinner.

How about landing in Athens at 7 pm, catching a cab to a restaurant, and then going to the airport? I can't stand the thought of sitting at the airport for 10 hours.

Or perhaps we should do day one (land in Athens on the 6th - stay overnight enjoy the 7th - then leave in the morning of the 8th) day - then come back in the early part of the 18th and do a tour that day. Oh this is so hard - poor me having to deal with a Greek vacation.


----------



## Passepartout

Ellen, I like leaving Athens for the end, and while it will be hot, you can handle it. The airport is some distance out of the city, but has a Metro station. For your 10 hour stay, jump the Metro into Syntagma or Akropol station. Go to the Plaka, the tourist area below the Acropolis find a nice cafe- inside with a/c or outdoors, order retsina, spread some olive spread on bread and chill out watching the parade of humanity. Reverse your steps back to the airport. There are lockers for luggage at the airport.

Isn't planning the best! It's been fun living vicariously through your planning. Thanks!   Jim


----------



## Zac495

Passepartout said:


> Ellen, I like leaving Athens for the end, and while it will be hot, you can handle it. The airport is some distance out of the city, but has a Metro station. For your 10 hour stay, jump the Metro into Syntagma or Akropol station. Go to the Plaka, the tourist area below the Acropolis find a nice cafe- inside with a/c or outdoors, order retsina, spread some olive spread on bread and chill out watching the parade of humanity. Reverse your steps back to the airport. There are lockers for luggage at the airport.
> 
> Isn't planning the best! It's been fun living vicariously through your planning. Thanks!   Jim



Jim- because of my 22 year old - what do you think of this idea ( maybe it's crazy)
Land the 6th and tour the 7th. leave 7th in the am for the islands. Come back the 17th and stay one night in Athens for more tour...... I don't know  -  i feel so guilty because she really wants us to do Athens first.


----------



## Passepartout

Zac495 said:


> Jim- because of my 22 year old - what do you think of this idea ( maybe it's crazy)
> Land the 6th and tour the 7th. leave 7th in the am for the islands. Come back the 17th and stay one night in Athens for more tour...... I don't know  -  i feel so guilty because she really wants us to do Athens first.



It works for me. That will give you a good overview of the city and then time to discuss among yourselves what to see/revisit on the return. You'll have the Metro figured out and once you do that in any city, you own it and can do anything there.

There's no wrong way to travel! Have fun.... Jim


----------



## Zac495

Thanks, Jim!


----------



## Carolinian

Not worrying about the hotel wake up call is one reason I always take my own alarm clock, too.

I found the subway to be the most efficient way to go between the city and airport, but then I travel light, and for someone with a lot of suitcases, it may be a pain to schlepp them on the subway.  I also look for a hotel that is close to a subway stop.





hibbeln said:


> Oh!  One more thought!
> We also had a 6 a.m. flight when we left Athens.  Ugh!  The airport is close to an hour drive out from the center of Athens.  Then figure you have to be there at least 2 hours early, so we had our hotel order us cabs for 3 a.m.  Yuck!  Which meant I had to get up at 2 a.m in order to shower and get ready for countless hours on international flights.  And of course we didn't sleep at all, for fear that our wake up call wouldn't arrive.  You know how that goes.
> There is a hotel directly across from the airport (literally, on the other side of the little street) and only one.  If I had it to do again I would absolutely check into that hotel and spend the night there.   My niece had to leave early and her folks got her a room there so it would be as easy as possible for her to make her flight (also an early one).
> The cab ride from the center of Athens cost 55-65 E at the time (ouch!).  So even if the room had been more expensive, it might well have been worth it.  If you went to check in the night before you could take the bus or subway and save a load of cash.


----------



## Carolinian

Zac495 said:


> We're going in July - but I'm a teacher so we have no choice -plus the kids are in school. We'll make the best of it!!
> 
> 
> 
> USAIR points - but we're flying Luftasana. Yeah - she could have gotten the 2 weeks,but she knew that she couldn't do anything else all year - and she has a boyfriend... I'm so torn about doing Athens last because of her, but I thnk it's probably the best option and we can't plan totally around her as we did offer to have her the full trip.



Interesting.  While redeeming USAir miles on their own metal can be difficult, they are in a great alliance, Star, and there is usually availibility on one of the Star partners.  The three US carriers in Star Alliance, or *A as those on FlyerTalk call it, are CO, US, and UA.

Lufthansa will have some benefits over flying USAir on the TATL legs, like hot towels, free alcohol in coach, and better food.  But then again, the passenger experience in the air on TATL flights is invariably better with most any European carrier over any US based carrier.  The one US-based airline that used to hang with the Europeans on passenger experience was NWA, but since Delta took them over, they have been downgraded to Delta's level on many things.


----------



## bailey

Just back from Greece (Crete, Santorini and Athens).  How will you tour Athens on the 7th and fly out on the 7th in the am? 

Just some thoughts: 

* 7 days is definitely not long enough for Crete.
* You need to take into consideration jet lag....we were wiped out by our 3rd day and ended up falling asleep at 5pm and not waking up until the next morning.
* We stayed 4 1/2 days in Santorini and thought it was too long.  3 would have been enough, maybe even 2.    Oia is definitely a tourist area...even in October.  It is PACKED every day with folks off the cruise ships.  We actually thought the sunset was nicer from Fira.  Buses were very efficient and would recommend.  Do not book anything with Kamara Tours.  They take you to places basically where there is nothing but a taverna that is overpriced to spend your money.  
* Athens - saved it for the end from advice from TA.  Took overnight ferry from Santorini that got in at 5:30am and did walking tour at 9:30am.  Although originally we didn't think 2 days was enough, by this time, honestly we were a little tired of ruins, people, museums, etc.  
* Airport taxi fare is at least 50 Euro from Plaka area.


----------



## Zac495

bailey said:


> Just back from Greece (Crete, Santorini and Athens).  How will you tour Athens on the 7th and fly out on the 7th in the am?
> 
> 
> Just some thoughts:
> 
> * We stayed 4 1/2 days in Santorini and thought it was too long.  3 would have been enough, maybe even 2.    Oia is definitely a tourist area...even in October.  It is PACKED every day with folks off the cruise ships.  We actually thought the sunset was nicer from Fira.  Buses were very efficient and would recommend.  Do not book anything with Kamara Tours.  They take you to places basically where there is nothing but a taverna that is overpriced to spend your money.
> 
> 
> * Athens - saved it for the end from advice from TA.  Took overnight ferry from Santorini that got in at 5:30am and did walking tour at 9:30am.  Although originally we didn't think 2 days was enough, by this time, honestly we were a little tired of ruins, people, museums, etc.
> * Airport taxi fare is at least 50 Euro from Plaka area.



We arrive the 6th at 6 PM. I think we are back to the idea of flying out of the airport directly to Mykonos. Our 22 year old daughter is going to fly back to Athens a day early all by herself and do a  tour of Athens alone.

We (husband, me, and the younger kids ages 16 and 13) are flying HOME on the 19th at 6AM. We're going to leave Athens for last - maybe 2 days - not sure. We're considering going on a day tour to Napfolion from Athens.

We are thinking 3 nights in Santorini and we're staying in Firastorini. Thanks for the tip about Kamara - any other thoughts about Santorini?

What was the overnight ferry like? We thought we'd fly back from Santorini in the morning and then stay 2 nights in Athens. That would give us
1/2 day (the 16th) - Dinner in Athens
Full day (17th) Napflion full day tour
Full day (18th) - Athens full day tour, but no hotel since our flgiht is at 6 am the 19th.


----------



## Zac495

hibbeln said:


> Hi Ellen!
> Ooooooooh, I'm so excited reading this!  We went to Greece 2 Easters ago.....with ourselves and our boys (then 13 & 11), Grandma, BIL + SIL and niece (in her 20's).  We had a GREAT time!
> I also stumbled around for awhile trying to figure out where to go.  I was in Athens as a backpacker with my brother in 1986 for a week.....which was about 6 days too long!
> 
> Here are some thoughts for you as you're planning, feel free to ask me any more specific questions!
> 
> The Athens airport is nice and small and it is a quite efficient transfer point for going from international to interisland flights.  If you had about 60 minutes, you could probably make a flight.  90 minutes and you'd have time for a cup of coffee between flights!
> Your daughter will be absolutely fine coming in to the airport and waiting for her international flight.  There is a food court and a decent number of small shops to browse through.  Not a ton of fun, but it will do.  You can also go and sit outside by the curb (we had to campout there for several hours soaking up the sun between flights).  Downtown Athens is a looooooong bus ride away.  There is a direct subway connection which was under repair but is probably up and running again.
> 
> We used Aegean Air for our interisland flights.  They were great to fly.  I had been warned away from Olympic by many people as they seem to be on the verge of perpetual financial collapse and generally suck.   With Aegean, I got our tickets as soon as we booked and got REALLY good rates.  They seem to go by the pricing idea of "as the plane fills the price goes up" so generally (?) the earlier you buy the better prices you'll get.  We got them probably 10 months in advance.  Make sure you call your credit card company first and let them know that an overseas charge will be coming through, as we got hung up with that.
> 
> Everyplace will be hot in July.  And I mean HOT!   Athens, you will literally want to melt.  Athens is a big, teeming, crowded city at the best of times, and in July it will sap your energy.  We were there in early April and it was only 90 degrees on the top of the Acropolis, but I think my 11 year old about keeled over from heat stroke.  Seriously, this is a hot place!
> 
> We finally ended up with an 11 day itinerary that included 4 nights in Santorini, then 4 nights in Nafplio (on the Peloponesse peninsula) then 1 night in Olympia, then 2 nights in Athens.   On Santorini we stayed in Oia with the most hospitable people ever.  Aris and Christa at Aris Caves.
> http://www.ariscaves.gr/?lang=english&pageID=h
> It was pricey, but oh the view and the owners made us feel like family!  It was our one splurge of the trip and worth every penny.  Not at all fancy, but my kids stated "that was the best place we've ever stayed!".
> 
> The Peloponesse peninsula is an incredible place.  We rented cars from the Athens airport and drove around.   Nafplio (also called Nafplion or Nauplio or Nauplion) is a delight of a small town.  From there we went to several ancient Greek and Mycenaen sights.  Plus the town itself is just fun.  If I could have changed on thing, we would have left there a day earlier and gone to Mystra and/or Monemvasia.   We went from there to Olympia which was incredible, then back to Athens.
> 
> After the lovely hospitality and wonderful rural/small town areas we had been in, Athens was a jolt to our souls!  There are wonderful archeological sites that you have to see, but the city itself can be hard on you.



We are seriously considering Nafplio!! We only have 12 days and my husband really wants to do 3 islands. Do you think one full day trip to Nafplio would be enough? Or should we do 3 days - rent a car and drive to Nafplio and spend one night - then come back to Athens airport, drop off the car - and take the cab to a hotel in Athens for a nght? The only problem I forsee is SO much traveling. That's why I was leaning towards a day tour wth a guide to Napflio.... THANKS!


----------



## hibbeln

Hmmmmmmm, I'm kind of torn about the Nafplion day tour.   Nafplion is a really cute town, and has a fortress on a hill that we had fun exploring, but it is almost more a place to kick back and relax and soak up the ambience than really TOUR with a group......know what I mean?   And coming from the islands, well, you'll already be well versed in cute towns.
You might do better just spending that day in Athens, seeing more there.   Maybe do one day seeing all the ancient ruins, then one day at the museum and shopping or whatever?
If you really really wanted to do a day trip, then maybe one to Delphi would be better.....though read reviews on TA as it is a long day.....but at least it is in the mountains so it will be cooler!    We skipped the Delphi trip this time because it just seemed to be too much time in the car/bus for our family (teen and preteen sons at the time).


----------



## hibbeln

You know what, Ellen?  I have some questions for you that will help to clarify where you should go and what you should see.  Greece is totally overwhelming because there is SO much to see and do and it's hard to cut things out!

What is the main thrust of your trip?  Relaxing? Swimming? Hiking? Exploring? Interacting with locals?  Fine Dining?  Art?  Shopping?  History? (and then which kind....Mycenean and Ancient Santorini, Ancient Greek, Roman, Byzantine, Crusaders....all of the above?) or what other things?
How many ruins are "too many ruins"?  What is the honest Ruin Overload point for your family?
Would you prefer big urban areas, tourist areas with plenty of amenities, smaller charming areas with amenities, or really off the beaten path areas (and there are some REALLY off the beaten path areas!)?
Is one island enough?
Is one charming town enough?
Do you like to drive yourselves when possible?
Do you like to take bus tours?  Private car tours?  Walking tours?

Here are some thoughts about how we did our planning for a similar length trip....
We picked one island, one charming town, and then hit "biggies" of historic sites (Olympia over Delphi, mostly because of the kids, also Ancient Mycenae, and made sure we saw a Greek theater....some other sites around Nafplio also), and Athens (of course).

We picked one island (partly because it was April, so not swimming season) and picked Santorini because....well gee, because of that VIEW and because Oia was so darn charming and adorable!  But it also checked some boxes for our historical desires with some really ancient sites (but no Ancient Greek sites).   The place we stayed  had THE MOST HOSPITABLE hosts that really made us feel like we were staying with family.  We went to Santorini first, knowing that there wasn't so much we "had" to do so we could relax and get over our jetlag a bit.  It was  easy to see that after going to Santorini, we were satiated with "island" and could happily go on.....maybe another island just would have been a letdown?  We considered Mykonos as our "one island".....but it has a definite party-hardy atmosphere which we didn't need (I think you'll REALLY find this to be so in the summer!!!) and it isn't as beautiful as Santorini.  Also considered Rhodes, but again if you have to do one then Santorini tops the charts for breathtaking.  Also considered Crete, but it is so big that I think that is a trip in and of itself.  We also visited a winery (this was hysterical!  If you go to Santorini let me know and I'll clue you in.....my boys that it was SO funny!).  Also did some hiking.  Boating in the caldera....   If you go to Santorini, stay in Oia.  Cough up the euros for a cave house with a caldera view, then quickly try to forget what you just spent!   

Beyond that, we headed to the Peloponesse Peninsula.  There is SO much to see here.....all of which I knew nothing about before starting to research!     We based ourselves in Nafplion to see that (thoroughly enjoyed crawling around the Palamidi Fortress exploring) and also ancient Mycenae and some other nearby places.  I think we could have stayed LESS time here, and maybe moved on sooner and hit Mystra and/or Monemvassia (look thoses up and see if they look interesting).  We left Nafplion and drove to Olympia, which was AWESOME!  The museums there are really top-rate.  Very interesting (for everyone, even the kids) and not-too-big (you get to the point in some museums that after looking at 2,000,000 variations on "a nippled ewer" your eyes start to cross.  The Olympia museums kept it interesting and kept us off overload).  We were fortunate in April that the weather was gorgeous spring like and NO CROWDS.  We had the site almost completely to ourselves!  
You could also easily hit Corinth (the canal and the ancient site) on your drive from AThens to Nafplion.

You could leave Olympia and drive to Delphi before heading back to Athens, but we deemed that too much driving.  I'm not sure if that was the right call or not!

Athens, well you have to go there.  Hot, crowded, dirty, overpowering, but AMAZING ruins!   Get a central hotel in the Plaka or nearby and you will be happier about Athens.  My SIL HATED it, my one son and I found it kind of charming in a weird way, but wouldn't have wanted to spend much time there.  But again, we're more country mice!
Central Athens is very compact, so I'm not sure a fit group like yourselves would have any need for a cab driver to drive you around. In fact, you might waste more time waiting in traffic than walking on foot.     Especially for 350E!         We did a morning walking tour with a great company that was "enough" to get us going (and made us realize how much we would have missed if we had tried to do it alone).  That gave us reference and helped us plan what else to see in the afternoon.   I'll try to find their website and get it to you.


----------



## Zac495

HI Debi,

What is the main thrust of your trip? I would say exploring first, interacting with locals, dining, ruins. History - yeah - but we aren't huge museum people. I'll give you an example - we loved driving around Hawaii and seeing all the sights, but we didn't do much lying on beaches. We loved going to differnet sights in Spain, but we would enjoy it, get tired, and find a place to eat and drink.

How many ruins are "too many ruins"? What is the honest Ruin Overload point for your family?
Would you prefer big urban areas, tourist areas with plenty of amenities, smaller charming areas with amenities, or really off the beaten path areas (and there are some REALLY off the beaten path areas!)?  Not too off the beaten path. We can't do ruins all day in the heat. We like to see them, not walk for a mile or two to get to them.

Is one island enough? No - hubby insists on 3.
Is one charming town enough? No.
Do you like to drive yourselves when possible? Yes - we'll rent a car, though hubby hates to do it at night after drinking (me too)

Do you like to take bus tours? Private car tours? Walking tours? We prefer to do it on our own, but will do a group tour if everyone says it's great.


We are actually leaning towards Rhodes now - we are REALLY hopping before we even get to the islands to start to hop. I reread some of the tug posts - some people say Rhodes -and tripadvisor - and it seems, as you say, that the islands are similar unless you go to another location. If it were me, I'd like to do Rhodes and Santorini, but my husband is fixated on doing 3 islands. He feels we'll get bored (and some people on tripadvisor said the kids will get bored in Santorini). 
He wants Rhodes, Santorini, Naxos. YES - we will definitely do the wine tasting you have to tell me about it!

So if we do 3 islands, maybe we should just do Athens and forget the mainland. I feel as though Naxos may be a let down after Santorini, but I don't believe you can fly to Naxos from Rhodes.

Sometime when I think adn think about this I remember how fortunate I am to have such problems - and such good tug friends with equal problems.


----------



## Zac495

Updated trip:

Athens 6 and 7
Naxos 8 - 12 (the daughter ferries to Athens and goes back to USA)
Santorini 12 and 13  Overnight ferry on the 14th to Rhodes
Rhodes 15 -18 FLY back to Athens to be safe.
Athens - get one hotel for the 4 of us to shower and swim etc- have dinner in Greece
19 fly home at 6am.


----------



## hibbeln

Maybe maybe MAYBE considering taking one day off Naxos and putting it onto Santorini?  I know....with your daughter.....it's a problem!
I'm not familiar with Naxos at all, so I don't know if there is so much to do there that it will be non-stop activity.

You will want to spend half a day seeing Oia on Santorini (which is mostly wandering, exploring, even if you're staying there....)
And then you can fill a whole day (easily) by going to the winery museum, some art galleries, to archeological ruins, other villages and the beaches around the island (we had a group of 9 and rented a big mini-van type thing that we all traveled in).
Plus boat tours of the caldera are very popular (though maybe not worth the time and money if you come in by ferry).  That's a half day.


----------



## hibbeln

Maybe maybe MAYBE considering taking one day off Naxos and putting it onto Santorini?  I know....with your daughter.....it's a problem!
I'm not familiar with Naxos at all, so I don't know if there is so much to do there that it will be non-stop activity.

You will want to spend half a day seeing Oia on Santorini (which is mostly wandering, exploring, even if you're staying there....)
And then you can fill a whole day (easily) by going to the winery museum, some art galleries, to archeological ruins, other villages and the beaches around the island (we had a group of 9 and rented a big mini-van type thing that we all traveled in).
Plus boat tours of the caldera are very popular (though maybe not worth the time and money if you come in by ferry).  That's a half day.


----------



## hibbeln

Maybe maybe MAYBE considering taking one day off Naxos and putting it onto Santorini?  I know....with your daughter.....it's a problem!
I'm not familiar with Naxos at all, so I don't know if there is so much to do there that it will be non-stop activity.

You will want to spend half a day seeing Oia on Santorini (which is mostly wandering, exploring, even if you're staying there....)
And then you can fill a whole day (easily) by going to the winery museum, some art galleries, to archeological ruins, other villages and the beaches around the island (we had a group of 9 and rented a big mini-van type thing that we all traveled in).
Plus boat tours of the caldera are very popular (though maybe not worth the time and money if you come in by ferry).  That's a half day.


----------



## Zac495

Thing is - Naxos has day trips to Delos and Mykonos. So we could land in Naxos the 8th and settle in. The 9th explore Naxos. The 10th take a day trip to Delos/Mykonos, the 11th head to Santorini.

I've heard Santorini is WOW but not much for the kids..........


----------



## Zac495

Update - all booked!
Athens 2 nights - Athens Gate - breakfast overlooking Parthenon. AHHH
Naxos - 4 nights - Liana Studios on the beach
Santorini 2 1/2 nights- Anteiz Villas (we leave at midnight on the overnight ferry to Rhodes)
Rhodes 3 nights in Camelot medieval city!


Thinking of renting a car 2 days in Naxos and 2 in Rhodes. thoughts? Ideas? SO EXCITED!


----------



## pianodinosaur

Outstanding!!!

I am sure you will all have the trip of a lifetime. The car rental sounds like a great idea as well.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## cmh

I did a Greek islands trip a few years ago with my sister-in-law, and let me give you an invaluable web site to use.  I learned so much from this site.  From this site, we also found & used a local Greek travel agency in Athens, although most of our arrangements I made ourselves.  The website is done by Matt Barrett who is quite the Greek travel guru.  Even if you've booked everything, you will still learn much from this site.

http://www.greektravel.com/

I would recommend Santorini.  Yes, it's touristy but it has those views you won't see anywhere else.  We also went to Mykonos & I would not recommend that, nor would I go back.  We spent a few days in Athens but our focus was on the islands.  The other island we did was a complete contrast to Santorini and Mykonos - Lesvos.  Not touristy as the others, very different vegetation & terrain, large island with more diversity, close to Turkey. In fact, you can see Turkey from it.

We did an overnight ferry once from Lesvos back to Athens. That was an experience!  And we did a day ferry from Mykonos to Santorini, an awesome view arriving via ferry.  On our last day, we flew from Santorini to Athens and then on home.  We rented cars in Santorini and Lesvos.

Have fun - sounds like a fabulous trip!


----------



## Zac495

cmh said:


> I did a Greek islands trip a few years ago with my sister-in-law, and let me give you an invaluable web site to use.  I learned so much from this site.  From this site, we also found & used a local Greek travel agency in Athens, although most of our arrangements I made ourselves.  The website is done by Matt Barrett who is quite the Greek travel guru.  Even if you've booked everything, you will still learn much from this site.
> 
> http://www.greektravel.com/
> 
> I would recommend Santorini.  Yes, it's touristy but it has those views you won't see anywhere else.  We also went to Mykonos & I would not recommend that, nor would I go back.  We spent a few days in Athens but our focus was on the islands.  The other island we did was a complete contrast to Santorini and Mykonos - Lesvos.  Not touristy as the others, very different vegetation & terrain, large island with more diversity, close to Turkey. In fact, you can see Turkey from it.
> 
> We did an overnight ferry once from Lesvos back to Athens. That was an experience!  And we did a day ferry from Mykonos to Santorini, an awesome view arriving via ferry.  On our last day, we flew from Santorini to Athens and then on home.  We rented cars in Santorini and Lesvos.
> 
> Have fun - sounds like a fabulous trip!



Thanks!! We do plan a day trip from Naxos to Delos/Mykonos. I'll have to look into Lesvos. 
Now we're considering a day trip to Cape Sounion on our last day ... not sure.


----------



## myhottoddy

*Why Santorrini ?*

We visited the Island in mid May via a cruise ship (5 were in  port) and was impressed with the view from th caldera rim but very dissapointed with the crowds and prices.  The Euro is about 1.45 US $.  Did not price hotels? Your budget of $5,000 seems very low.  As someone said Athens was very hot and pick pockets are said to be at the tourist hot spots.  I used a money belt and safety pins for my pockets.  We took the Metro to city center with 2 carry-on bags (our large checked bags were delayed by Luthansa and were delivered to hotel later). Fare was 7 Euro each from the airport and the Metro was very crowded, we would have had difficulty with 2 bags each.  Other city metro fare is 1.4 Euro.  Credit cards were not accepted at most restrauants. I have also read that prices are discounted; however, we dod not find any bargains.  Good luck.


----------



## Zac495

myhottoddy said:


> We visited the Island in mid May via a cruise ship (5 were in  port) and was impressed with the view from th caldera rim but very dissapointed with the crowds and prices.  The Euro is about 1.45 US $.  Did not price hotels? Your budget of $5,000 seems very low.  As someone said Athens was very hot and pick pockets are said to be at the tourist hot spots.  I used a money belt and safety pins for my pockets.  We took the Metro to city center with 2 carry-on bags (our large checked bags were delayed by Luthansa and were delivered to hotel later). Fare was 7 Euro each from the airport and the Metro was very crowded, we would have had difficulty with 2 bags each.  Other city metro fare is 1.4 Euro.  Credit cards were not accepted at most restrauants. I have also read that prices are discounted; however, we dod not find any bargains.  Good luck.



Visiting on a cruise ship wouldn't be near as wonderful I'm sure. I agree about crowds which is why we chose small boutique hotels(above average places - but not luxury top of the line - all highly recommended by tripadvisor) - We were about to do:
2 nights Athens
4 nights Naxos
3 nights Santorini
3 nights Rhodes
(2 hotel rooms per night for the 5 of us)
ferries to Naxos
Ferries to Santorini
Flight to Rhodes
Flight back to Athens
Car in Naxos
Car in Rhodes
All transfers
Price: 6000 euro - so yeah, it was more than 5000 dollars.
That said, no one can rain on my parade -we are going to have a fabulous time with our kids and make wonderful memories.


----------



## pianodinosaur

Zac495 said:


> Visiting on a cruise ship wouldn't be near as wonderful I'm sure. I agree about crowds which is why we chose small boutique hotels(above average places - but not luxury top of the line - all highly recommended by tripadvisor) - We were about to do:
> 2 nights Athens
> 4 nights Naxos
> 3 nights Santorini
> 3 nights Rhodes
> (2 hotel rooms per night for the 5 of us)
> ferries to Naxos
> Ferries to Santorini
> Flight to Rhodes
> Flight back to Athens
> Car in Naxos
> Car in Rhodes
> All transfers
> Price: 6000 euro - so yeah, it was more than 5000 dollars.
> That said, no one can rain on my parade -we are going to have a fabulous time with our kids and make wonderful memories.



It is a great deal cheaper than purchasing a timeshare direct from Marriott, Hilton, Starwood, or Wyndham.  The money you saved by no longer paying MFs diffrays much of the cost.  I love time sharing.  However, there also many ways to have a great vacation that do not involve time sharing.  I am sure you will have a fantastic adventure.


----------



## Ginny

We did the Tradewinds Cruise to Greece last August. You'll love Athen's Gate hotel -- we stayed there too. It's walking distance to a good number of historical sites and a breathtaking view of the Acropolis from the rooftop restaurant. You'll be knocked out on your first breakfast up there!

The Big Red Bus (double decker sightseeing bus) will take you around the city to the major archaeological sites, as well as museums, the University, and so forth. Much easier and cheaper than taxis, and it includes a headphone audio tour. The complete circuit takes 90 minutes, but you can hop off and hop on all day. You get a bracelet that is good for 24 hrs -- for 18 E. The stop is just down the street from the Athen's Gate.

http://www.city-sightseeing.com/

We toured the Ionian islands, which is where a lot of the yachting is done since the sea is calm there. What a great experience! 

-Ginny


----------



## hibbeln

Ellen, I just saw this pop up on the boards again!  Your trip sounds FANTASTIC and your times sound just right for each place! 

When are you going?
When on Santorini, are you staying in Fira or Oia?  (I hope it's Oia!)   
Way back when, you were considering going to Nafplio as a daytrip from Athens.  I think you've crossed that off your list now, and I think that is a really good idea.  While we loved Nafplio, we used it as one of our two bases for exploration of the Peloponesse Peninsula (the other was Olympia).  Just to go there as a daytrip from Athens when you're short on time......nah, skip it!

Do you have all of your hotels set now?


----------



## Zac495

hibbeln said:


> Ellen, I just saw this pop up on the boards again!  Your trip sounds FANTASTIC and your times sound just right for each place!
> 
> When are you going?
> When on Santorini, are you staying in Fira or Oia?  (I hope it's Oia!)
> Way back when, you were considering going to Nafplio as a daytrip from Athens.  I think you've crossed that off your list now, and I think that is a really good idea.  While we loved Nafplio, we used it as one of our two bases for exploration of the Peloponesse Peninsula (the other was Olympia).  Just to go there as a daytrip from Athens when you're short on time......nah, skip it!
> 
> Do you have all of your hotels set now?



We're staying in Firostefeni (sp??) - it seemed the best fit for our family. We are skipping Nafplio.

So it's Athens 2 nights (Athens Gate - Ginny - thanks for the tip about the bus!), Naxos 4 nights, Santorini 3 , and Rhodes 3. Last night back in Athens. We leave Tuesday. CAN'T WAIT!!!!! 
Thanks for asking!!!


----------

